# Spider living on one of my plants



## Skribb (May 30, 2006)

today i went out back to check on my plants & i found a black/white spider living on my plant with a few webs. i was wondering if it would help with pest control cuz my plants been getin eaten by some unknown bug (nothing serious jus a few holes here & there). or should i get rid if it??


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 30, 2006)

Spiders are good, they don't eat plants and will mess with nothing but other bugs. The worst thing is you may wind up with some web in the bud if he stays for the long run.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 30, 2006)

The good thing about spiders is they're supreme insectivores.
The bad thing is they're indiscriminate killers.

They kill anything that wanders into their web (although some spiders do not use webs), both beneficial insects and bad ones.
But, imo, it's better to have them in a garden than be without them.

Interesting factoids about spiders:
-Spiders don't have teeth or chewing parts in their mouth.  When they bite an insects, the poison does 2 things.  It immobilizes it, and it dissolves the insects insides, which the spider sucks out.
-Except in very rare instances, no matter where you are on eath there is a spider (at least 1) within six feet of where you are right now.
-Spiders have been found higher than any other living creature--sometimes as high as 40,000 feet.  Soon after they hatch, baby spiders (some species, not all) climb to the top of the nearest whatever, stick their butts in the air and emit some silk, which acts kinda like a parachute.  The wind picks the spider up and away he goes.
Most spiders that travel like this die.  Since 3/4 of the earths surface is covered with water, most spiders come down in water and drown .
-Spiders have adapted to more environments than any other creature. They can live in the sea, in streams & lakes (they can build nests underwater, then carry air bubbles down to put in their little homes), deserts, tundra and polar regions.
-When an island raises from the sea (like from a volcano), spiders are the first creatures that inhabit it.

I like spiders.  Most I find in my house I transport outside, but the kind that build a web in the corner of a window and stay, I leave.  They catch flies and I get a free little wild kingdom drama whenever they do.


----------



## Fiction (May 30, 2006)

spiders rule...my mom would never let us kill a spider when we were kids. She'd say killing a spider brings u bad financial luck.


----------



## rasta (May 30, 2006)

Hey Fiction Whats Up ,,,now I Know Why My Financial Life Sucks So Bad ,peace , Love ,rastafari


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 30, 2006)

Good spider facts Ganja, I came across the "flying spider" bit of info earlier, that is amazing.


----------



## skunk (May 30, 2006)

spiders are good to keep in your growroom  if your lucky enough to have 1 . only 1 bad side effect is if storing a male for breeding purposes like i did any kind of insect can and will spread pollen and cause you to have seeds . believe me i learned from exsperience but it was horseflys and a spider . i was leaving the spider to eat the flys but a little spider cannot eat 10 horseflys a day so i came out with the seediest pot you could imagine .


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 31, 2006)

One kind of spider I often find on my outdoor plants are a kind I've always called "corn" spiders.  That's because they are the general size and shape of a kernal of corn (plus the first ones I ever saw were on yellow marigolds).
They don't spin webs to catch their food.  They sit motionless on a leaf, waiting for prey to fly/crawl by, with their front set of legs open.  When an insect gets within range BAM those legs close, trapping the insect.

Occasionally I'll come across a spider while manicuring my buds (which I prefer to do as soon as I harvest the plants).  I keep a margarine tub handy to capture these to take outside.

P.S. While all spiders bite, many kinds do not have fangs strong enough to penetrate human skin.


----------



## skunk (May 31, 2006)

oooh ganga i bet you have some stinky fingers. i just cut a couple of samples of my ww yesterday which was due on the 29th but im letting them go 2 weeks longer to put a few over confident buddies on there ass. but anyways after i cut the samples off the smell of them is so pungent it smells like it would poison you if you smoked it . but anyhow i was taking a couple of days off from coaching the boys ballgames and going to watch my daughter play softball. well as soon as i got through cutting my ol lady hollored at me out in the building and said it was time to go were going to be late . so i rushed out the door and headed to the ball field . as soon as we got there we went straight to the top of the bleachers and sat down beside of my old lady on 1 side and some friendly lookin gentlemen and his wife on the other . i sat there for appr. a min and the wife of the gentlemen looked down my way and got up and walked away to the fence with a funny look on her face i  didnt really think nothin about it but then the gentlemen was sliding down as far as he could to the end of the bleachers then i knew somthing was up so i just said f----em but the longer i sat there the more i saw them starring at me out the corner of there eye. i had no idea at the time what was there problem until i put my left hand by my cheek to cover there presence and to get my mind on the ballgame . then i had a whiff of it and i mean this stinch on my fingers was worse than any skunk i have eversmelled.  so you know the rest of the story i hauled ass to the litrine to soap down my hands . but anyways i think for now on ill wait till the buds are dry before i f ----withem.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

GanjaGuru i give you an A+++ for this thread. Awesome info!!!


----------

